# Where is my cr1 sl made ?



## ted gould (Jan 22, 2007)

just wondering.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

American company, Swiss design, assembled in Taiwan with parts from Taiwan, Germany, France, Italy, Japan and probably three or four more countries.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

some scott CF is also made in ROC


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

StillRiding said:


> American company, Swiss design, assembled in Taiwan with parts from Taiwan, Germany, France, Italy, Japan and probably three or four more countries.


Scott is now a Swiss owned company.


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is some interesting info on where bikes are "made":

http://allanti.com/page.cfm?PageID=328


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Mine had a Topeak quality control sticker on the bottom bracket. Made in Taiwan.


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Me too. Mine also came with a quality control checklist from Topeak, signed by the inspector in Chinese.

Even if it wasn't handmade in Italy by some guy named Giovanni, the frame still rocks.


----------

